# Har har azz hole



## Erich (May 24, 2010)

this is nothing but great !

my bride just sent this to me .......

A United States Marine was attending some college courses between assignments. He had completed missions
in Iraq and Afghanistan . One of the courses had a professor who was an avowed atheist, and a member of the ACLU.

One day the professor shocked the class when he came in. He looked to the ceiling and flatly stated, GOD if you are real then I want you to knock me off this platform. I'll give you exactly 15 min.' The lecture room fell silent. You could hear a pin drop. Ten minutes went by and the professor proclaimed, 'Here I am GOD, I'm still waiting.'

It got down to the last couple of minutes when the Marine got out of his chair, went up to the professor, and punched him on the jaw; knocking him off the platform. The professor was out cold. The Marine went back to his seat and sat there, silently.

The other students were shocked and stunned, and sat there looking on in silence. The professor eventually came to,
noticeably shaken, looked at the Marine and asked, 'What in the world is the matter with you? 'Why did you do that?'
The Marine calmly replied, 'GOD was too busy today protecting American soldiers who are protecting your right to say stupid stuff and act like an idiot. So He sent me.'

The classroom erupted in cheers!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 24, 2010)

Nice, that's how you do it.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2010)

that is freaking awesome!! i have to use it erich.


----------



## Erich (May 24, 2010)

be my guest D ~

in fact if you guys want to copy/paste go ahead, I am getting really short-fuzed with many I know that have a very dim view of our military personell shedding their guts out for us living in the States and not giving credit where credit is due


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2010)

Very funny!


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

that one's going to my ole man for sure!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2010)

Yaaayyyyy! Way to go!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2010)

i truely believe this will make the rounds in the email circuit. i am NOT one for chain letters but this one was too dang good. thanks E.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 24, 2010)

Good one Erich!

TO


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2010)

Brilliant! Thanks E.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!


----------



## bradr (May 24, 2010)

So, who is the bigger fool? The professor or the marine? As much as they like to think they do, the armed forces of the United States don't have a monopoly on God.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 24, 2010)

Nobody said He did, Brad...but, as this was a UNITED STATES Marine, his thoughts went first and foremost to the UNITED STATES troops. Change the name of the country, and this letter can apply to anybody. There are plenty of forum members who have posted inspirational stories from their respective countries...you can browse the forums and find countless threads along those lines...and you'll also notice, if you take the time to read them, that other members from other countries, including the USofA, line up to applaud, salute, offer up a prayer, whatever the occasion warrants. Please show the same respect, and exercise a little bit of restraint.

</rant>

Erich....FRIKKIN AWESOME! I've seen this one make the rounds via email every so often, and it still makes me wanna stand up and salute the dude!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 24, 2010)

Great! An old friend of mine is retired USMC and he told me this story when we were at our wives high school reunion this past summer. I got so tickled at how much he loved the story I kept chuckling about it all night long. 
God bless our vets!
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2010)

Great story Erich!  And very nicely handled RA.


----------



## bradr (May 24, 2010)

Oh ok - so it's ok to beat someone to the ground and knock them unconscious just so long as you say it's in the name of God. No matter that this man was standing their silently and not assaulting anyone or otherwise causing harm.

Interesting, too, that the marine speaks of the professor's right to say things and then denies him that right. The marine then exercises HIS right to free speech by beating the crap out of someone - interesting ethics. I guess that people have the right to say things so long as it is what you want to hear.

It speaks volumes of the marine's intellect and, for that matter, the rest of class for condoning it by cheering.


----------



## javlin (May 24, 2010)

bradr said:


> Oh ok - so it's ok to beat someone to the ground and knock them unconscious just so long as you say it's in the name of God. No matter that this man was standing their silently and not assaulting anyone or otherwise causing harm.
> 
> Interesting, too, that the marine speaks of the professor's right to say things and then denies him that right. The marine then exercises HIS right to free speech by beating the crap out of someone - interesting ethics. I guess that people have the right to say things so long as it is what you want to hear.
> 
> It speaks volumes of the marine's intellect and, for that matter, the rest of class for condoning it by cheering.



I would say each got there say wouldn't you!and since the professor did ask for it "He looked to the ceiling and flatly stated, GOD if you are real then I want you to knock me off this platform. I'll give you exactly 15 min." and god will work in his ways also.I would say it was an interesting turn of events.  Cheers


----------



## RabidAlien (May 24, 2010)

Nobody denied the professor his right to free speech. The professor said his piece....twice, if you will re-read the story. Nobody interfered with his right to say what he did. The Marine also exercised his (well-earned) right to free speech. Which one was right, which was wrong? Neither. The professor made a challenge, and got an answer. He got what he very clearly asked for. He wanted God to knock him off the platform. Whether you want to argue if it was truly God who motivated the Marine to accommodate the professor's wishes or not, that's a theological/philosophical discussion for another forum. If you want to castigate the Marine for defending his beliefs, let me warn you now, you are in for a very steep uphill fight. A long, steep, uphill fight. During a landslide (I'm fairly sure that I'm not the only one here who believes the same way...and I'm not talking about any particular faith/religion here, I'm talking about the freedom to exercise one's own beliefs and stand up for what they believe in). 

That being said, I'm done with this conversation. Been on too many forums and watched too many dam trolls come in trying to intentionally pick a fight to get baited into another one.


----------



## javlin (May 24, 2010)

Erich I hope you do not mind but falls in the same theme Sir

It is the 
VETERAN, 
not the preacher, 
who has given us freedom of religion. 

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the reporter, 
who has given us freedom of the press.

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the poet, 
who has given us freedom of speech.

It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the campus organizer, 
who has given us freedom to assemble. 


It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the lawyer, 
who has given us the right to a fair trial. 



It is 
the VETERAN, 
not the politician, 
Who has given us the right to vote.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2010)

brad, one of the misconceptions of the First Amendment of the U.S. constitution is that anyone has the right to "express" themselves anytime anywhere regardless. However, the First Amendment guarentees a person the ability to freedom of speech without intervention by the Government. It doesn't give anyone the right to express themselves where it infringes upon the rights of others.

I think RA offered you the best explanation, and I agree with him 100%...

That being said, that's funny as hell, Erich...thanks for posting it!


----------



## bradr (May 24, 2010)

Yes, well, there is one thing that RA and I agree upon and that is that this will quickly degenerate into something where both sides are right and both sides are wrong and it really won't solve anything. Although I'm not sure who the troll REALLY is.

Maybe I was just sticking up for the little guy who doesn't need a fist to prove a point - like some sort of schoolyard bully.

I will not always believe in someone's opinion but I will always be prepared to fight to the death their right to express it - just so long as it is reasoned and not expressed through the barrel of a gun or the blow of a fist.

And I can only concur with javlin's sentiments.

cheers,

bj


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2010)

The little guy? The guy who was teaching kids by putting his own personal beliefs before the class? Is that the objectivity we can expect from teachers or rather professors. Its called cause and effect. The Prof decided to insult everyone in the class who has a faith (which is a personal matter). THATS the harm he was causing. But thats ok? Amazing how you pass on that little mind f*** from the Prof.



> ....but I will always be prepared to fight to the death their right to express it ...



I'm not paying to send my kid to college just so you can spew your personal beliefs. To every place and time....


----------



## bradr (May 25, 2010)

I wonder what the subject was that the lecture was about?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2010)

bradr said:


> I wonder what the subject was that the lecture was about?


Probably Liberal Arts...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2010)

Good one Erich...


----------



## Maximowitz (May 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> The little guy? The guy who was teaching kids by putting his own personal beliefs before the class? Is that the objectivity we can expect from teachers or rather professors. Its called cause and effect. The Prof decided to insult everyone in the class who has a faith (which is a personal matter). THATS the harm he was causing. But thats ok? Amazing how you pass on that little mind f*** from the Prof.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not paying to send my kid to college just so you can spew your personal beliefs. To every place and time....



Quite right. It is far better to believe that an anthropomorphic creature who looks suspiciously like Santa created the world in six days and took the seventh off, possibly to do a bit of pruning in the Garden of Eden.

Exhausting thing creation.


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

Jeez, I would have never guess that someone could **** up this thread.

I've got my stink eye on you brad. Tread carefully. You have been warned.


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2010)

I'm really on it Matt. sorry guys but I am sick and tired of the negative **** on the forums these days, part of the reason I am not hanging out here or any place like I used to. the mail from my woman made me chuckle as I would of done the same if I could have when we came home from nam, I have relatives in Iraq and Afghanistan and places unmentioned right now which i forwarded and they aall said the same - hell yes they would of busted the professors chops right on the spot, one even said he would of broken the Azz holes neck on the spot. yeah I come from a rough section of the woods, my familie actually were hired assasians but that is another story.

oh well glad some of liked it others I couldn't give a rats ass

just remember and don't bring in the aspect of religiousity order into this about God and 7 days creation and blah blah blah, we have troops of both sexes overseas fighting for our rights to be on this stupid forum and the net in general thank GOD we can do it and pray for those that are bleeding for you, I got spit and thrown turds and beer bottles at in the 70's I do not wish the same for friends and Familie upon and when they return.

v/r E ~


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2010)

Sorry for my rant Erich.

But somewhat along the same lines: Last week I was in our local Whatever-Mart and noticed two old guys in the check-out aisle next to me. Both had T-shirts with Marine sayings and baseball hats on with pins and such. One gentleman with a cane was sporting a "POW: Vietnam" hat. As we got to the end of the check-out, I leaned over and asked if they were in the service. They both proudly said 'yes' at which point I reached over and shook their hand, thanking them for their service. Well, that brightened their day! They both started talking and I explained that my brother was a Marine and the stories about Parris Is. One guy reached into his wallet and handed me a business card saying, "Give this to your brother."

It read:

"Fighter by Day
Lover by Night
Drunk by Choice
Marine by God!"

I have it right here in front of me and he will get it the next time I see him.


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

Great one, Njaco.


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2010)

Njaco you didn't rant............

I get tired of B.S.er's

would recommend before you give your bro that card you make a copy for yourself as a memory and pin it to the cork board fixture above your PC. You're loved one will appreciate that. so will you ....


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2010)

hmmm, I geuss I still have a sense of humor, that was pretty funny,just had a good chuckle after a crappy day,Thanks Erich........


----------



## Messy1 (May 25, 2010)

You have the right to voice your own opinion, as long as you do it in a respectful way, and it does not infringe on anyone other persons rights. Healthy discussion is good IMO. But college professors who use their classroom as a pulpit to preach their own personal views on religion, politics, etc. need to check that crap at the door. Just stick to the facts.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2010)

Holy crap, Matt....you're still in version '95???? Time to upgrade, bro!


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

Nah... I don't need no Win98. What's the point. Besides it's normal to have to reformat your hard drive every other week isn't it?


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

...anybody?


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2010)

Slacker. I dismantle my entire system, down to nuts and bolts, a minimum of once a week. And since starting this process, I've reduced my BSOD's down to only three (3!!!) per day!!!

Holy water helps, too, I'm told.


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> ...anybody?



(_slowly raises hand_)


----------



## bradr (May 25, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> ...I've got my stink eye on you brad. Tread carefully. You have been warned.



Hahahahahhahaha!!!

Ok!! Officially scared!!!

Hey, look, it seems that there are a lot of people on here who simply can't see the other person's perspective when it doesn't align with their own and for that I'm sorry.

I can understand where this marine was coming from but one would think that standing up, going over to the professor, picking him up and taking him off his podium or even gently pushing him off was enough to make a sufficient counter-point. Instead, he went completely over-the-top and physically assaulted this guy and left him unconscious on the floor - frankly, there is no excuse for this.

I asked before what the subject of the lecture was as it is important to the whole thing (if, indeed, the story is true). This professor was allegedly known as an atheist and ACLU member so it's not as though an attendee to his classes is going in with their eyes closed. To know what the lecture was going to be about would not only add credence to the story but might put the whole thing into perspective. One can expect that a different crowd would attend a lecture on "Why God is Great" than to one that was "Why God is a Lie". Knowing would also put a different slant on the professor's action and the marine's reaction.

If, as has been suggested here, the class was part of a Liberal Studies curriculum, then I'm afraid the marine has failed.

Also, anyone who has attended university or otherwise attended classes held by professors will know that many of them will challenge you and encourage you to think beyond your own imagination - that is what professors do. Some can be eccentric in the way they get their message across and some can be affronting but it is all part of the learning process. Maybe he didn't properly gauge the feeling of the class before he attempted his stunt but it still does not excuse physical assault.

As to whether or not I believe in God, I have never stated either way and that was never the point of my original post. Sadly, there are some on here who are playing the man and not the ball.

I, too, have a brother who has served and who is also a regular churchgoer. I recounted this story to him and, well, he was of the opinion that the marine was out of line. Maybe it is just that Australians and Americans have different levels of acceptance of other people's beliefs. In the end, I really don't think it matters either way.

Now...I came on here to find out about model aeroplanes.....

cheers,

bj


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

Brad, I couldn't tell if you having a laugh at our expense over internet spam about a fictional US marine or you are just stoopid.

Irrespective. Have a nice life.


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

Next...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Heinz (May 26, 2010)

I sincerely hope Brad was NOT banned over his comments in this thread. 

Fictional or not many debates are based on the hypothetical. The fact Brad has had the 'nerve' to disagree with the original post, wow what a crime! 
A polite, well compiled response that was quite thought out receives the euphemism 'stoopid' as a response. Well bugger me. It was hardly a trolling response that it seen often around these parts.
I keep out of these debates generally but this is lunacy. In future let us explicably label the threads which do not wish to garner a response other than agreement, saving everyone’s time.

Regards, 
Alex.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2010)

Now we know why Erich is the 'Old Sage.' He sure called this one. How a funny little story could turn into a theological debate is amazing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2010)

Heinz said:


> I sincerely hope Brad was NOT banned over his comments in this thread.
> 
> Fictional or not many debates are based on the hypothetical. The fact Brad has had the 'nerve' to disagree with the original post, wow what a crime!
> A polite, well compiled response that was quite thought out receives the euphemism 'stoopid' as a response. Well bugger me. It was hardly a trolling response that it seen often around these parts.
> ...



Alex - the first sentence of his last reply was his nail in his coffin, that was *"STOOPID."*

Now with that said, I will repeat something that has been said before on here - the Mods and the Admins are the final authority. To argue with one especially in this context is a losing battle. Opinions were exchanged and so be it, but to continue to bring up one's geo-political philosophies to make a point, especially after they were warned is/ was a losing battle, especially if one is here "to find out about model aeroplanes." The internet is a vast place, if one doesn't like the way things are run here, click “home.” If one doesn't like the context of some of the threads on here, don't respond. If someone tries to get “lippy” with one of the Mods, expect a quick launch into hyperspace- it’s that simple...

In the thread "Ground Rules For New Folks" please note:



> 2. The administrators and moderators run a fairly tight ship. We do let some banter go on for a bit, but when any one of us tells you to settle down, just do it. *Do not pick a fight with any one of them, because they stand pretty united, and you WILL lose.*
> 
> 3. If you have a problem, question or beef, you can PM any one of us for assistance, if it is handled with respect.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 26, 2010)

Kind of amazed how a humorous story turned into a religious debate. Oh well, brad had a right to express his opinions, but using insults in his post put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 26, 2010)

Wow! I can't believe how this thread went into a debate over religiousity and expressing your rights. How this got here is beyond me (some opinions are worth sharing, others are best left to yourself).


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2010)

Joe hit the nail on the head. When a thread goes into a religious or political debate, expect the wrath of one of the mods.
There will usually be a warning, maybe two..... but not three. 

Here endeth the epistle for today.......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2010)

Wow as Erich pointed out, this should have just been a humorous thread...

Some people wonder why we don't allow Political threads here?


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2010)

I don't wonder!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

This is an Oligarchy!!! 


-An oligarchy (from Greek ὀλιγαρχία, oligarkhía[1]) is a form of government in which power effectively rests with a *small elite segment *of society distinguished by royalty, wealth, family ties, military might, or religious hegemony.



By the way great story!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 26, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Kind of amazed how a humorous story turned into a religious debate. Oh well, brad had a right to express his opinions, but using insults in his post put the nail in the coffin.



Yep, opinions are always welcome, and with ANY group of two or more, there will be differing opinions (rumor has it that if you put two Irishmen in a room, you'll have three different opinions on any given topic). Respecting others' opinions, whether or not they mesh with yours, keeps things civil and offers differing viewpoints and growth/learning opportunities you might not have expected. Bashing someone else's viewpoint/opinion/belief, repeatedly, especially after a mod warning, is just trolling/flaming. I don't know a whole lot about aircraft (my personal interest in WWII lies more in the personal stories), but one of the reasons I choose to keep this website bookmarked and easily accessible in my Bookmark Toolbar is because of the open minds and friendly discussions, and the frikkin awesome mods (+3 brownie-points!) who keep the grill at a low simmer and not open flames. And in the meantime, I've picked up so much info I never even dreamed of! Its actually sad to see someone who hasn't learned to sit back and shut up (I say, after typing several chapters here ) and open their minds.

Sorry for ramblin. Said it before, I love that story, and wish I could find out if its true or not. Having known several Marines (and some less-than-savory educators), I can believe it actually happened.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2010)

You're a dork - go to bed!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You're a dork - go to bed!



 "Dork"?? I'm movin up in the world now!!!


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2010)

RA got sent to bed by a mod!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 27, 2010)

So, is a dork above or below a geek? Or nerd for that matter?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2010)

I consider Dork at the top of the food chain....


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2010)

Too much name calling going on!


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2010)

Uh, WTF??? This was a *joke *and nothing more. Don't take life so seriously. Geez.

For the record, I thought it was funny, and read nothing else into it.


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2010)

I think it contains a great lesson. Never consider your self too smart, or too high and mighty. There's always some ready to knock you back down into your place.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You're a dork - go to bed!


LMAO!!


----------



## Erich (May 27, 2010)

on another note and I will probably get chastised but tough titties anyway as to the pres ignoring the veterans of our country for a fly off to Chicago since he is poor tired I could see what I posted be applied to our great governmental admininstrative representataives

hey life is short gents sometimes we just need to chill, get off yer butts and go ride ................. HARD, AS MY MOTTO SAYS


----------



## Matt308 (May 27, 2010)

Rip it up!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like great advice Erich....


----------

